# Has a teacher ever stopped calling on you in class?



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

I sometimes get called on in class because I don't speak up. In one class in particular we have a lot of class discussions and the teacher always used to call on me and they haven't done that for weeks now. Not that I'm complaining, just struck me as odd.


----------



## Laurk (Sep 16, 2010)

No, quite the opposite actually. Teachers called on me more than anyone else because I looked like the class bum, or the dude that was always sleeping. Then I became the class clown when I started giving out half assed answers.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

They never call on me (luckily), they only do so when they think I'm not paying attention, to get my class participation up, or they actually notice I'm there and want to hear my voice.
I'm content in being invisible, I've never liked speaking up anyway.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

hi

I am in a part time program now.

In the 1st class I was in a panic. My anxiety was through the roof. We had to introduce our selves and do social things of course. I was so bothered that I was even shaking a little. I hope as it goes on that I adapt a little :|

I take 1-2 benzos now before class to take the edge off but that might affect my learning so I will try to cut that out eventually.

I hate being called on for answers!

thx


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

As said above, they usually pick on the ones who look like they aren't paying attention. So I just pay attention and keep my head up and usually im fine. I hate being called onops


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Make friends with the clever ones. They'll help you out. Worked for me.


----------



## SooYoung (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh yeah.. Last year in the beginning of the year the teacher called on me because I was so quiet, plus she made me repeat what I said because my voice was so low. :? But from the middle of the year to the end she never once called my name...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

My Grade 10 English teacher loved to pick out random people to read in class, but left me alone save for maybe 2-3 times over the entire semester. I've always remembered her for having the consideration to leave me be.


----------



## chrisb3428 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nope, 11th grade the teacher would call on me to read. When I stuttered and had obvious troubles reading the first and second time she just called on me more to the point where everyone was completely aware she was making an effort to call on me


----------



## Shoeless Jane (Oct 2, 2010)

Reading wasn't so bad for me but debates and presentations always gave me a knot in my stomach. There was also one teacher who always tried to get me to speak in front of the class. I hated being there


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

My 11 grade US History teacher would call on me to answer questions at the beginning of the school year but then stopped. Probably because my voice sounded all quiet and I would always give one word answers and never give a "smart" answer with evidence supporting it. I just said whatever bs I could come up with to get it over with. I even got asked to repeat what I said because I was too soft spoken and that would really piss me off.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

haha yeah, but I was glad though, they called on me too much, I usually did not have the answer or it was wrong so I guess after awhile they saw no point. 
I did have a teacher who did not know I existed..that upset me.


----------



## OlyEllie (Oct 14, 2010)

Tricky situation for teachers; they want to challenge quiet people so that they become more confident but at the same time they don't want to put you under any stress. Also they don't want to make special allowances just for you (or whoever it may be) because then the rest of the class will slack and wonder why you don't have to do something and they do. 
Personally I've had some teachers who just don't call on me at all and some who do it quite often.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

I had one in middle school. It was half because I didn't talk much and half because he couldn't say my name to save his own life. =/
I did have a lot of teachers in high school though that recognized how little I talked so they loved to call on me.


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Make friends with the clever ones. They'll help you out. Worked for me.


Haha good idea


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah teachers usually don't call on me in class. I dunno, but I just always seem to fade into the background, almost like I'm invisible or something. Sometimes thats a good thing but other times its a real pain to go completely unnoticed.


----------

